# Groovy Glove Giveaway



## Petguide.com

​



> A clean dog is groovy, baby! Here’s your chance to win a Groovy Glove™, the handy new way to keep your dog’s paws clean.
> 
> You know where your dog’s been in your house… all you have to do is follow the dirty paw prints! If he doesn’t know how to wipe his feet at the door, the task of keeping his pads clean fall to you. And we all know that paws are the toughest spot to clean. They’re always on the ground, and whatever he steps in gets brought into your house and on your furniture. You need a handy paw-cleaning solution that’s easy to use and always accessible – just like the Groovy Glove. And to celebrate the Kickstarter campaign launching today, we’ve got THREE to giveaway in our Groovy Glove Giveaway!
> 
> What makes the Groovy Glove so groovy? This six-fingered glove reaches into places that are hard to get at (like your dog’s paws), and captures the dirt in its microfibers. And what’s with the six-finger design anyway? That’s so you can wear the Groovy Glove on either hand and on either side. Made with a high-quality microfiber that holds over 600% of its weight in dirt, mud and water, you’ll also be glad to hear that it’s machine washer and dryer safe. Plus it hangs on your door handle so it’s right there when you need it.
> 
> Oscar and I got one to try out. He was happy to get a foot massage with this super softglove, and I was happy to see all of the dirty come off of his paws. I also used it around my house and in the car (after I threw it in the washer for a quick clean.) I may have to get another one for I have a Groovy Glove at all times at hand!
> 
> Do you want to get your paws on a Groovy Glove before they go on sale (retail price: $30.00). We’ve got an exclusive scoop! PetGuide.com will be giving away THREE Groovy Gloves to celebrate its campaign launch on Kickstarter. If you don’t want to press your luck and really want one, head over to Groovy Glove’s Kickstarter page for special discounted pricing, back the campaign and help bring this wonderful product to market.


Enter to Win the Groovy Glove Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------



## LorraineJim

You know where your dog’s been in your house… all you have to do is follow the dirty paw prints! If he doesn’t know how to wipe his feet at the door, the task of keeping his pads clean fall to you. And we all know that paws are the toughest spot to clean. They’re always on the ground, and whatever he steps in gets brought into your house and on your furniture. You need a handy paw-cleaning solution that’s easy to use and always accessible – just like the Groovy Glove. And to celebrate the Kickstarter campaign launching today, we’ve got THREE to giveaway in our Groovy Glove Giveaway!

What makes the Groovy Glove so groovy? This six-fingered glove reaches into places that are hard to get at (like your dog’s paws), and captures the dirt in its microfibers. And what’s with the six-finger design anyway? That’s so you can wear the Groovy Glove on either hand and on either side. Made with a high-quality microfiber that holds over 600% of its weight in dirt, mud and water, you’ll also be glad to hear that it’s machine washer and dryer safe. Plus it hangs on your door handle so it’s right there when you need it.

Oscar and I got one to try out. He was happy to get a foot massage with this super soft glove, and I was happy to see all of the dirty come off of his paws. I also used it around my house and in the car (after I threw it in the washer for a quick clean.) I may have to get another one for I have a Groovy Glove at all times at hand!


----------



## RonE

Lorraine Jim, can you explain why you're repeating all these administrative posts?


----------

